# headed to get the rebuild



## Brock42 (Dec 18, 2008)

well just got done loading up the brute getting ready to take it to mississipi tomorrow for a 840 bbk rebuild and whenever it is done im gonna take it straight to john cannon to get it tuned on a dyno and was wondering what i should be expecting after all is said and done will i notice a big difference over stock or not a whole lot of difference.its an 08 brute hmf slip on pc111 and vfj stage 3 clutch mod what you guys think


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

i think yer gonna have a perma-chub!


----------



## Metal Man (Dec 17, 2008)

That bad boy ought to be a hand full :rockn:


----------



## Brock42 (Dec 18, 2008)

yeah thats what im hoping its gonna take a little bit to get it back but i cant wait just was wondering what differences i will see over stock


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

You will out run my arse by a long shot.............  I guess I'm going to have to save and step up now so I can keep up with you.


----------



## Metal Man (Dec 17, 2008)

Will the stock fuel injectors be able to keep up with that much motor?


----------



## Brock42 (Dec 18, 2008)

i have no clue im guessing they will have yall heard anything about these these motors needing bigger injectors


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

haha gotta love jack black!


----------



## Brute650i (Dec 17, 2008)

Engie and Flynt have got the injector situation under control from what I have heard I know there are some 916 Efi's running around that have been built by fcp


----------



## Brock42 (Dec 18, 2008)

yeah the guy i dropped it off by today saaid **** get some new inkectors and some kind of module will have to be put on


----------



## Metal Man (Dec 17, 2008)

Thats good to know about the injectors.


----------



## DrillersGoDeeper (Jan 3, 2009)

That thing is gonna be wicked fast!! lol


----------



## Brute650i (Dec 17, 2008)

whos doing the work?


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

brute650i said:


> whos doing the work?


the mechanic that worked for Flynt.


----------



## Brute650i (Dec 17, 2008)

shane?


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

yep.


----------



## Brock42 (Dec 18, 2008)

yep some good ole boys down there said its gonna take a mininum of 3 weeks to get the cylinders back from getting bored then gonna get it out on the trail cant wait. try and get some vids of me and polaris racing


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Brock42 said:


> try and get some vids of me and polaris racing


 Why me? Cant you out-run someone esle & just let me video   haha I'll do it, for comparison I guess. :rockn: I got a camera & tri-pod if we need it.


----------



## Brock42 (Dec 18, 2008)

heck im gonna race everybody i had a guy tell me he wants to race title for title i told him im not sure about that just yet i will never do that i dont think we will get some good vids for sure


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

who said that? Find out what he's got and tear his *** up, I could always use a back up bike!!! haha :rockn:


----------



## Brock42 (Dec 18, 2008)

its a yfz 450 to close to go putting the papers up but who knows might can hang with him gonna have to wait and see.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

ah... tell him you race just for fun, that way, he wont feel like a dumbarse when you blow his plastic off.... :rockn:


----------



## Brute650i (Dec 17, 2008)

Brock42 said:


> its a yfz 450 to close to go putting the papers up but who knows might can hang with him gonna have to wait and see.


if the guy knows how to race it and im talking really know how to ride then it will be close 

but if he isnt that great or novice rider and you can get the take off good there is no reason you shouldnt win assuming he is mostly stock. and you have your clutch setup right.

Im with you someone with a little 90cc could want to race for titles and i prob still wouldnt do it for the reason of all the what ifs involved.

Im not sure how much faster yours will be than mine but it should be and if you have stage 3 clutch then you have no problem. If your into having a high top end but dont want vfj stage 3 hit me up with a pm i have a easy setup that should put you into low 80s with stock secondary cost about $1.50


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

he already has VFJ done, and I want the PM for $1.50


----------



## Brute650i (Dec 17, 2008)

Ill post it here and then copy it over into how to section later with pics but go to any hardware store and buy a pack of washers they are about the same size as a penny (diameter and thickness) and i forgot what size hole but you need to be able to fit the bolts that hold the cover on through them. when you take the cover off put a washer on each bolt between the cover and the clutch reinstall the cover and thats it.

with my motor mods, pink primary, stock secondary, big gun exhaust, and dyna cdi. i hit 80 and let off it probably had one or 2 left in it just didnt feel like having those rpms stay up there for that long as 80 is plenty fast and whats 1 or 2 mph when your already doing 80.

With stock cdi and all the other mods with me and my girl on there (250 lbs total maybe more) i hit 75



Background of how this works. Without the washers there the cover hits the spider before the clutch sheaves ever bottom out. By putting these washers in there you are basically achieving the same affect as you would from a dalton cover - the lighter weight of the cover. With the washers the sheaves will come all the way together. it doesnt seem like much but i have not heard of anyone with a stock clutch do 80 on a brute. Almost30s has vfj stage 3 and i was right with him on top end. The stage three though is better than this mod because you get increased gas mileage and effectivley lower rpms at any givin speed. I was told that on average the stage 3 offers 3 tenths in 300' and +12 mph. He also said the with his clutch you would use the same power to get to 67 as you did getting to 45 stock.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Are you talking about the primary clutch cover plate? Like, put washers behind the primary clutch cover?


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

ok.. yer talking about the bolts you take off on the primary to put in a new spring?


----------



## Brute650i (Dec 17, 2008)

Yep ill take pics tonight. Your just spacing the primary spring cover out


----------

